# deer setting off my traps....



## kenockee_ken (Jan 27, 2004)

In tha last 3 days Ive had 6 traps set off by deer.

They seem to like my sets in the warmer weather, they are not blind sets, all are dirt hole sets with two holes the only common thing is that they each have a beaver castor based lure in one hole and Graws fox in the other hole with a little red fox urine on the backing.

My other dirt hole sets are the same but the beaver castor is substituted with a diferent lure.

Could the deer be attracted the smell of the beaver castor? 

I'm thinking of not using any castor based lures for fox and coyote anymore but the yotes seem to come to the sets but I just haven't had any step on the pan except for one that pulled out just as I was about to shoot it.

I don't know maybe just using the wrong amount? 


Ken


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

Deer have great sense of smell and are very curious. They seem to be attracted to most of the sets I make, especially ones for canines. It just goes with the territory I guess.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree with Orion.

Deer come straight into my canine sets all the time, stepping on the trap, sticking their nose in the hole, etc. In snow, you can really see the whole story. They will come in from quite a distance.

I'm sure you know, but for the benefit of others reading this, there is no danger to the deer. If they step on a foothold trap they will pull their foot right out of it without any obvious struggle at all. Their foot/hoof is hard and smooth....and the trap jaws just slide over them.

I have often thought about taking a jar of canine lure out deer hunting. Just unscrew the lid and set the jar where you want a deers nose to be. You dont need to waste money of expensive deer lures, I know for a fact that our trapping lures will bring them in.


----------



## kenockee_ken (Jan 27, 2004)

Well its good to know that I'm not the only one experiencing this.
Its just starting to get old... remaking sets with no animal caught that is.

Deer just step on the trap and pull it up out of the bed and leave it there for you to rebed.....thats really nice of them huh...


Ken


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Northcountry said:


> I have often thought about taking a jar of canine lure out deer hunting. Just unscrew the lid and set the jar where you want a deers nose to be. You dont need to waste money of expensive deer lures, I know for a fact that our trapping lures will bring them in.


I've been thinking the same thing. Between deer firing them and the dang opossum, nothing else gets a chance to get in the set. I've pulled all my traps as I got tired of it. I might set the water for a couple weeks and see what happens there.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Get a bigger trap


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Here ya go


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Ken,

I was using a grey fox lure this pass year called grey fox candycane. Worked good on the greys but them deer sure loved the smell. I had then paw at the dirthole just to get more. This happens just need more traps per location is all.

Dave


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have not had a deer set the trap yet, but have had deer visit one coyote set on three different occassions. Only once be a coyote! All well,

Dan


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I had the same problem a while back. i still have deer investigate my sights all the time. one thing that i notice is when i use urine..fox in particular, (even my own on an experiment for an unproductive trap ) thats when the deer have taken such an interest to my sets. dave duncan told me one time to move the sets right up as close as i could to the dirt hole while keeping the trap in range to still catch a yote, since then i havent had a trap stepped in by a deer footprints all around and up to the trap but they are so much larger than a coyote or fox they dont get close enough to set off the trap.

mike


----------

